# AS-I mit S7 über Profibus HILFE



## Flozi23 (27 August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben vor eine IFM Testanlage über ein Profibus Umsetzer (AC1375) von IFM über eine S7 zu Steuern. Da wir von IFM absolut keine Ahnung haben, wäre ein wenig Hilfe sehr nett. 
So müssten wir zum Beispiel wissen welche Adressierungen wir in der S7 verwenden müssen und wie der IFM Umsetzer paramitriert werden muss um mit einer S7 Kompatiebel zu sein. Er steht bisher auf Werkseinstellung. Desweiteren müssten wir wissen, wie wir die Sensoren und Ventile den einzelnen Adressen zugeordnet werden müssen (im Asi Netzwerk)

Vielen Dank schon mal, für die hoffentlich Zahlreichen tipps.

MFG


----------



## PeterEF (27 August 2010)

Hallo,

falls Du das hier -> http://www.ifm.de/ifmde/web/dsfs!AC1375.html noch nicht kennst wird es jetzt Zeit (PDF links unter Betriebsanleitungen, ca. 3MB).

Abgesehen davon hat ifm eine sehr brauchbare Hotline.

Zur Adressierung der Sensoren und Aktoren müßte man wissen, um was es sich genau handelt (nur digital oder auch analog, A/B dabei oder nicht,...).

AC1375 ist für Profibus, also gut für eine S7 mit Profibus geeignet (GSD-Datei auf der ifm-Homepage).

Falls kein extra Adressiergerät vorhanden ist, kann man die ASI-Slaves auch über den AC1375 adressieren (einzeln!).

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Flozi23 (11 September 2010)

Vielen dank erst mal. Also das komette Modell besteht nur aus Di Und do. (kein analog) wir haben die As-i Bus Adressen soweit zugeteilt bekommen ( über die Auto zuweis Funktion ) allerdings über schneiden sich 2 do Adressen. Dh, steuere ich einen Zylinder an, dann leuchtet auch ein ldt. Wie kann ich die As-i Bus Adressen einzeln zuweisen, ohne das sich die anderen Adressen wieder verschieben? 
MfG 
Florian Höfer


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 September 2010)

und du bist sicher das das kein Programmierfehler in der Software ist oder sogar so gewollt ist ? Normalerweise kann ich keine Asi-Adresse doppelt vergeben


----------



## PeterEF (11 September 2010)

Flozi23 schrieb:


> Vielen dank erst mal. Also das komette Modell besteht nur aus Di Und do. (kein analog) wir haben die As-i Bus Adressen soweit zugeteilt bekommen ( über die Auto zuweis Funktion ) allerdings über schneiden sich 2 do Adressen. Dh, steuere ich einen Zylinder an, dann leuchtet auch ein ldt. Wie kann ich die As-i Bus Adressen einzeln zuweisen, ohne das sich die anderen Adressen wieder verschieben?
> MfG
> Florian Höfer




Ich wiederhole mich zwar wahrscheinlich, aber es muss sein :


> falls Du das hier -> http://www.ifm.de/ifmde/web/dsfs!AC1375.html noch nicht kennst wird es jetzt Zeit (PDF links unter Betriebsanleitungen, ca. 3MB).



-auf dem AC1375 Fehler anzeigen lassen
-das Modul, dessen Adresse nicht geändert werden soll, vom Bus nehmen
-die Adresse des anderen Moduls ändern (wie steht im Handbuch), der AC1375 läßt nur noch freie Adressen als Ziel zu
-das andere Modul wieder anklemmen
-zur Kontrolle -> auf dem AC1375 Fehler anzeigen lassen

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Flozi23 (12 September 2010)

Ich habe die Beschreibung gelesen, werde daraus aber nicht schlau. Nein, es ist kein programmierfehler, da es der umsetzer auch als Fehler anzeigt. Wenn ich jetzt ( wie in der Beschreibung ) auf Autom. Adresszuweisung gehe, dann kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, das die Adresse nicht zugewiesen werden kann. 
MfG Florian


----------



## PeterEF (13 September 2010)

Flozi23 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Beschreibung gelesen, werde daraus aber nicht schlau. Nein, es ist kein programmierfehler, da es der umsetzer auch als Fehler anzeigt. Wenn ich jetzt ( wie in der Beschreibung ) auf Autom. Adresszuweisung gehe, dann kommt immer eine Fehlermeldung, das die Adresse nicht zugewiesen werden kann.
> MfG Florian



Wenn wir von der selben Beschreibung reden: 

S.122ff 9.1.3 "Slave manuell adressieren"

Die automat.Adresszuweisung kannst Du vergessen, wenn nicht wirklich alle Module Adresse 0 haben (also noch fabrikneu sind) oder wenn wie hier einmal Fehler aufgetreten sind.


----------

